# Should the mods be public and behave accordingly?



## DrSquirrel (23 Sep 2011)

I've seen it mentioned that the mods wouldn't do it if they would be pubilcly known, but surely they should stand by their decisions? or the alternative just not be a moderator if its that much of a worry for them.

It seems that various here are intent on actually winding up people, rather than being impartia/staying out of it.


----------



## iAmiAdam (23 Sep 2011)

I've heard the reasons for the anonymity and they really don't wash with me. If people get given a badge they set an example to everyone and in my experience this causes much less problems. If they don't set an example then they no longer get to be a part of moderation on a forum. Yes it opens them to public roasting when they make an incorrect decision, but that soon corrects itself after a few mistakes.

I've never been on a forum where mods are hidden.


----------



## hellmate (23 Sep 2011)

I am amazed to read this. On every other forum I belong to Moderator is a title given to a user not a name that is given to a user. Is this really the case here?


----------



## Shaun (23 Sep 2011)

If you have complaints about_ anyone's_ misconduct on CC please feel free to PM me.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

